# Mystery  schwinn



## spokesman (May 4, 2015)

I Picked up a 1958  20" Schwinn Cantilever bike that had been "converted" to a Stingray style
e.g. Bannana seat and Sissy bar etc. It had been repainted  so the 1950's style chainguard has no discernable decal on it. I want to "restore or renovate it to original. I looked in a Schwinn book for 1958  and as far as I can tell, all the 20" Schwinns  are all straight bar bikes i.e. Hornet,  Deluxe Spirtfire, Spitfire, and Tornado. Does any one know which of these, if any, would have been a cantilever frame and not the 2 bar straight bar frame?   Please advise. Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2015)

If it's actually a 58 model, it must have been a Spitfire or Hornet. *I have yet to see a 1958 catalog.* The 58 price sheet tells you pretty much what was available in the 20" models. Only other 20" available in 58 was the Tornado and it was not a canti frame. Now if your 58 serial number is a mid Nov thru Dec number it would be a 59 model and then there was the addition of the Speedster in 20". What's the serial number?


----------



## spokesman (May 4, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I was looking at the 58 price sheet not a 58 catalogue. The serial # is E838460   which i believe makes it a May-1958 bike. I thought that the Spirtfire and Hornet were straight bar  ( 2 bar styles and not the canti frame.


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2015)

1957 was a big transition year with most all balloon tire bikes disappearing and I believe the straight bar Spitfires ended with the 56 model year.


----------



## spokesman (May 4, 2015)

So this would be a 58 Spitfire Canti?


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2015)

spokesman said:


> So this would be a 58 Spitfire Canti?




Or a K35 Hornet   http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1958_hornet.html


----------



## spokesman (May 4, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Or a K35 Hornet   http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1958_hornet.html




It has the same chainguard as the k35 hornet in the pic you sent but no tank no fenders no truss rods


----------



## spokesman (May 4, 2015)

IN the spec sheet / pic you sent it indicates S7 wheels I thouhg that this had S2's?


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2015)

spokesman said:


> IN the spec sheet / pic you sent it indicates S7 wheels I thouhg that this had S2's?




The only bikes with S-2's in 1958 were the Phantom and the Wasp, not counting Cycle Truck.

Look at the 20" Spitfire in the 57 catalog. That is probably what you have in a 58 model if there is no evidence of a tank fender light or truss rods.


----------

